# Gewichte von 2012er Komponenten



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. April 2013)

Servus, ich habe vor mein 2012er GC 1 (custom) etwas leichter zu machen. Im Auge habe ich v.a. die von Rose selbst hergestellten Teile. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was diese genau wiegen. Bei Rose habe ich bereits  nachgefragt, ich habe allerdings keine Gewichtsangaben erhalten... 
Vllt. hat ja hier jemand nachgemessen oder hat Waage und Lust das zu tun


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. April 2013)

http://1.2.3.9/bmi/www.produkte24.c.../fahrrad-versand-hauptkatalog-2012-000061.jpg
Hier kann man die Ausstattungstabelle nochmal einsehen, obwohl die wie gesagt nicht sehr aufschlussreich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

